# Wachusett tonight



## Nick (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll be there. Let me know if you show up.


----------



## HD333 (Jan 25, 2012)

As of now I plan on making my maiden voyage to WA WA tonight.  Should be rolling in around 6:45. In the Copper Top by 8:45 unless conditions are great.  I will be the knuckle dragger in a brown NF softshell old black Boeri brain bucket


----------



## zakyr (Jan 25, 2012)

Ive skied for about 10 years and never went night skiing.......how is it anyway?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 25, 2012)

Thursdays are where it's at! ;-)


----------



## Nick (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm probably there around 5PM and will ski 2 - 3 hrs then grab some food .

I'm in a blue North Face jacket, black North Face pants, and if I'm on the slopes some red Atomic skis with AlpineZone stickers on them :lol:


----------



## Cheese (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll be in the gates on Challenger from 6:30-7:30 but will look for you after that.  Red Spyder jacket and orange rossi GS skis.

Yes, I answer to "Cheese"


----------



## Nick (Jan 25, 2012)

Also, depending on whether they hav ea medium black Giro Seam in stock, I will probably still be helmetless!


----------



## Nick (Jan 25, 2012)

zakyr said:


> Ive skied for about 10 years and never went night skiing.......how is it anyway?



I think it's good, they do a great job lighting the mountain pretty evenly and they groom mid-day so the snow is usually OK and not icy.


----------



## Cheese (Jan 25, 2012)

zakyr said:


> Ive skied for about 10 years and never went night skiing.......how is it anyway?




You'll probably want to throttle it back a bit since people can pop out of the shadows unsuspectingly.  Temps are typically cooler since there's never any sun to warm you up.  It's not as good as the daytime, but it's better than not skiing ...


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 25, 2012)

Anybody run into Nick?


----------



## speden (Jan 25, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> Anybody run into Nick?



I was out there tonight, but didn't notice any Alpinezone stickers.  Wasn't really looking for them though.

Probably the worst snow conditions I've encountered there all season.  Heavy sugar snow on top of an icy base.  It was slow and jarring if I carried much speed.  It's was okay, but not really my cup of tea.  Seemed really crowded too, but that's a typical night I guess.

They've got some moguls on Tenth now, but they looked pretty rock hard.  Didn't see too many people trying them.


----------



## Nick (Jan 25, 2012)

speden said:


> I was out there tonight, but didn't notice any Alpinezone stickers.  Wasn't really looking for them though.
> 
> Probably the worst snow conditions I've encountered there all season.  Heavy sugar snow on top of an icy base.  It was slow and jarring if I carried much speed.  It's was okay, but not really my cup of tea.  Seemed really crowded too, but that's a typical night I guess.
> 
> They've got some moguls on Tenth now, but they looked pretty rock hard.  Didn't see too many people trying them.



I was on em every run but they were pretty poor ... conditions were rough


----------



## Cheese (Jan 26, 2012)

Long lines for racing last night so I didn't finish till probably 8:30.  By then I figured Nick was gone.

Okay, so maybe that's only half true.  Long lines got me fairly cold so at 8:30 I Sally'd out and headed straight for the bar.


----------



## Nick (Jan 26, 2012)

My wife was with me correcting papers in the upstairs lounge . I got in about  a dozen runs. I stayed on Polar Express the entire time because the line for MInuteman was so long. 

We should meet up next week for sure.


----------



## Cheese (Jan 26, 2012)

Nick said:


> My wife was with me correcting papers in the upstairs lounge . I got in about  a dozen runs. I stayed on Polar Express the entire time because the line for MInuteman was so long.
> 
> We should meet up next week for sure.



I was the ticked off bald guy trying to relax after hooking an edge and taking a spill in the first run through the course.  Second run I picked a bad line and found some fresh snow right before the flats.  There's no recovering from a mistake above the flats.  Posted lame 29s and screwed my chances for a Platinum season.  :evil:


----------



## HD333 (Jan 26, 2012)

I rode Polar Express all night, well the whole 1:45 that I rode. I thought Smith was pretty good on skier/riders right side of the trail. Pretty much lapped that the time I was there. Did 10th once under the lift was OK, middle of 10 looked like a sheet of ice.
Conditions were better than what I was expecting.


----------



## LiquidFeet (Jan 26, 2012)

i was there.  Don't know any of you folks.  Ran gates 6:30ish-7:00ish.  Skied fast after that in the funky groomed snow.  Ate upstairs. Won a T-shirt in the raffle.
Were you all there in the crowd?


----------



## speden (Jan 26, 2012)

They have a raffle?  I missed out on that.


----------



## Nick (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah I was upstairs the window seat in the center, my wife was there correcting papers, (schoolteacher), we ate some nachos (yum)


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 27, 2012)

Nick said:


> Yeah I was upstairs the window seat in the center, my wife was there correcting papers, (schoolteacher), we ate some nachos (yum)



Were the nachos good?  I have not eaten there in some time.


----------



## Nick (Jan 27, 2012)

Nachos are excellent, although they forgot the chili on them the first time, which is basically a crime against humanity


----------

